# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  سامسونج تكشف عن أحدث ابتكاراتها خلال منتدى سامسونج الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا 2016

## mohamed73

كشفت شركة سامسونج  للإلكترونيات في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا اليوم عن ابتكارات قالت  إنها قادرة على صنع فارق هادف في حياة الناس، وذلك خلال فعاليات منتدى  سامسونج الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا 2016 المنعقد في مدينة لشبونة،  البرتغال. وسلّطت الشركة الضوء على الدور الذي يمكن لالتقاء التكنولوجيا والمحتوى  والخدمات أن يلعبه فيما يتعلق برسم معالم المستقبل وتجاوز الحدود، لبناء  نظام يروّج للحياة الأذكى والمستقبل المتّصل شبكيًا.وقالت سامسونج إنها تقدم “ابتكارات تصنع الفارق” في منطقة الشرق الأوسط  وشمال أفريقيا من خلال التعاون مع جهات لها دور أساسي، وهي تشارك بالعقلية  والتوجهات المتشابهة، سواء كانوا يعملون في مجال تطوير المجتمع، أو شركات  كبرى، أو مزوّدي محتوى بارزين في المنطقة، وذلك بهدف الوصول إلى مستقبل  أكثر ذكاء واتصالًا شبكيًا في الشرق الأوسط.ومع استمرار سامسونج في تقديم ابتكارات هادفة لعملائها في المنطقة، تقول  الشركة إنها تلتزم أيضًا باستخدام ابتكاراتها التكنولوجية للمساهمة بتحقيق  الفائدة المجتمعية على أوسع نطاق.وتزامنًا مع دورها الذي يوصف بالمتنامي في المنطقة، حصدت سامسونج الشرق  الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا خمس جوائز “كانز ليونز” عن مبادراتها المستوحاة من  المجتمع- حملة تطبيق التخزين الاحتياطي للذاكرة المخصص لمرضى الزهايمر التي  قدمتها سامسونج تونس، إضافة إلى مشروع مركز اتصال الأيادي السامعة في  سامسونج تركيا.وفضلًا عن ذلك، تعاونت سامسونج مع العديد من المنظات غير الربحية،  ووزارات التعليم، والجامعات، للمساعدة في توفير تجربة تعلّم مطوّرة من خلال  مدارسها الذكية ومبادرات التدريب التكنولوجي المهني التابع لها.*رسم معالم المستقبل في مجال الترفيه المنزلي*شركة سامسونج تحدد المعايير المستقبلية لتجربة المشاهدة الفائقة من خلال  تقديم ابتكارات ملهمة للجيل القادم من العملاء عبر مجموعة منتجات الترفيه  المنزلي للعام 2016. وتحقيق تجربة مستخدم تسهّل على العملاء الوصول إلى  المحتوى المفضل من مكان واحد.وتوفر تلفزيونات سامسونج الذكية للعام 2016، المصممة اعتمادًا على نظام  التشغيل Tizen، مزايا السهولة والتمكين للمستخدم خلال البحث والوصول إلى  المحتوى والخدمات المفضلة لديه من التلفزيون والأفلام والألعاب ومعلومات  البرامج وغيرها، وكل ذلك من مكان واحد فقط.ومع تلفزيون سامسونج الذكي، تقول الشركة إنه لم يعد هناك حاجة لاستخدام  العديد من أجهزة التحكم عن بعد. إذ يقوم التلفزيون الذكي بالتعرف  أوتوماتيكيًا على نوع الجهاز، والألعاب، والمحتوى، ونظام المسرح المنزلي،  التي تتصل بالتلفزيون. وهو ما يسمح للمستخدم بالتحكم بالأجهزة باستخدام  الجهاز الذكي للتحكم عن بعد- بدون الحاجة إلى أي إعدادات تثبيت.وتقدم سامسونج مشغل الفيديو عند الطلب النخبوي رقم 1 في منطقة الشرق  الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا عبر مجموعة محتوى الترفيه الواسعة في تلفزيونات  سامسونج الذكية من خلال الشراكة مع إم بي سي شاهد بلس. ويوفر هذا التعاون  للمشاهدين فرصة الاستمتاع بمحتوى حصري عند الطلب لأحدث المسلسلات والبرامج  والأفلام العربية الحصرية.وكشفت سامسونج الستار أيضًا عن أحدث إضافاتها إلى قائمة منتجات الصوت  التي تقدمها الشركة، والتي تضمنت مجموعة أجهزة الصوت الجديدة مع مجموعة  السماعات الخلفية اللاسلكية التي تشكل نظام صوت محيطي “حقيقي” بدون الحاجة  إلى الأسلاك، وسماعات سامسونج اللاسلكية Audio 360 التي تقدم جودة الصوت  البسيط المميز في كل مكان من المنزل، مع تكنولوجيا حلقة البثّ Ring  Radiator التي تضمن حصول المستخدم على تجربة صوتية غنية ونابضة بالحيوية.*تكنولوجيات استثنائية لا سابق لها لحياة أكثر ذكاء في المنزل*قدّمت سامسونج تكنولوجيات قالت إنها الأولى من نوعها لتوفير الابتكار  الحقيقي داخل المنزل. وعبر تغيير معالم فئة المنتجات المنزلية من كونها  منتجات من الجميل الحصول عليها، إلى منتجات لا يمكن العيش بدونها، مهّدت  أجهزة سامسونج الرقمية الطريقة أمام حياة أكثر ذكاء مع ابتكارات بسيطة  واستثنائية توفر المزيد من الملاءمة والمرونة والمزايا العملية.وتعتبر ثلاجة سامسونج TR7000 الرائدة مع تكنولوجيا التبريد المزدوج بلس  (Twin Cooling Plus™)، الثلاجة ذات المبرد العلوي الأولى والوحيدة التي  تمتلك نظامي تبريد مستقلين تمامًا لكل من المبرّد والمجمّد، وتوفر للعملاء  مزايا مرونة التبريد ورحابة التخزين التي تلبي متطلباتهم. وعبر أنماط  التحويل الخمسة، تتوافق هذه الثلاجة مع جميع الظروف وتحقق مستويات مميزة في  توفير الطاقة بحسب متطلبات المستخدم.وأعادت تكنولوجيات سامسونج أيضًا تعريف الطعام الطازج عندما يتعلق الأمر  بالأطعمة المجمّدة. وأصبحت تكنولوجيا التبريد الدقيق الاستثنائية، موجودة  الآن في مجمّد ثلاجة T9000 فليكس ذات الأبواب الأربعة، ليحظى العملاء  بتجربة الطعام الطازج كل يوم، حتى ولو كان مجمّدًا.وتمتلك المجموعة الجديدة من غسالات سامسونج حلولًا عملية هامة وضرورية  تضمن تجربة غسيل فائقة السهولة. ويمكن للعملاء، مع غسالة التحميل الأمامي  سامسونج Add Wash، إضافة الغسيل أو المزيد من مسحوق منعًم الأقمشة خلال  عملية الغسل باستخدام باب إضافي موجودة في الجزء العلوي من باب الغسالة  الرئيسي.*تجاوز الحدود في مجال الاتصالات المتنقلة*شددت سامسونج خلال منتدى الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا على أهمية توسيع  نظام سامسونج من الأجهزة المتصلة شبكيًا، وأعادت التأكيد على التزامها  بتطوير منتجات وخدمات يمكنها دعم متطلبات أسلوب حياة المستخدم وتسهيل  حياتهم.ووضعت سامسونج بصمة جديدة لا سابق لها في مجال الإنتاجية والابتكار  عندما أعلنت عن إطلاق فئة منتجات جديدة كليًا للأجهزة المتنقلة من خلال  تقديم جالاكسي تاب برو إس، الذي يجمع المزايا الأكثر طلبًا وشعبية في  الكمبيوترات الشخصية والأجهزة اللوحية. وفي أقل من عام واحد فقط، ارتقت  سامسونج بمنصة الواقع الافتراضي الخاصة بها من مستوى المفهوم إلى حالة تبنٍ  واسعة من خلال توسيع قدرات نظارات الواقع الافتراضي Gear VR لتتوافق مع  نطاق واسع من أجهزة سامسونج، وبشكل يوفر تجربة الواقع الافتراضي للملايين  حول العالم.وبالحفاظ على إرث التصاميم العملية التي تقدمها الشركة من خلال الأجهزة  القابلة للارتداء والأجهزة المتنقلة، قدّمت سامسونج ساعة جير إس 2 كلاسيك  بلونين جديدين ينبضان بالحياة والروعة هما الذهبي الوردي، والبلاتينوم،  انعكاسًا لالتزامها بتقديم خيارات أكثر مع مواد أكثر تنوعًا لعملاءها.  وكشفت سامسونج الستار أيضًا عن مجموعة سامسونج جالاكسي A (2016)، وهو جهاز  هاتف ذكي عصري وأنيق يدمج مزايا الشاشة الكبيرة والإطار النحيل قياس 2.7  ملم لتحقيق تجربة مشاهدة فائقة، مثالية للمستخدمين العمليين والراغبين  بالتعبير عن أسلوبهم الشخصي في آن واحد.ولالتزامها بتوسيع نظام الشراكات الهادف إلى تعزيز تجربة المشاهدة على  المستوى الإقليمي، كشفت سامسونج أيضًا لعملاءها أنهم سيحصلون على فرصة  الاستمتاع باشتراك محدود لمشاهدة أهم المحتوى الإقليمي مع كل عملية شراء  لجهاز سامسونج جالاكسي فيو. ويوفر هذا الجهاز بشاشته قياس 18.4 ودقته  الفائقة تجربة ترفيه غير مسبوقة على جهاز هاتف متحرك، وعُزز أيضًا باشتراك  مجاني لعام كامل على قنوات بي إن الرياضية، إضافة إلى تجربة مجانية لثلاثة  أشهر لخدمات شاهد بلس، وستارز بلاي، وآي سي فليكس Icflix.وخلال العرض الرئيسي، قدّمت سامسونج أيضًا رؤيتها فيما يتعلق بإنترنت  الأشياء، وكيف تترجم استراتيجياتها في منتجاتها، ومنصاتها، وتأسيس قنوات  ربط معززة بين مختلف القطاعات. وقدّمت سامسونج مكوّنات مبتكرة مثل المعالج  الحيوي، والشريحة المتكاملة التي يمكنها معالجات إشارات بيومترية مختلفة  مصممة خصيصًا للأجهزة القابلة للارتداء المخصصة للصحة.

----------

